# 425 polaris help



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been working on my 425 popo for a couple months now. 
Built a rad relocator (nobody made one for mine)
Snorkeled 
Axle paddle 
Got a 500 head and cylinder ho cam.
Bored it out 40 with 11-1 flat top wiseco
Jetted the carb to a stage 3 (took me 3wks to find it)
Aean exhaust
2 in lift
28 in backs on the way, with gorilla axles in the front durablue in the rear. Here is my little problem (its huge it when I get in the mud) with my snorkel. It bogs down at full throttle in gear will take it in neutral, I used 2in pipe and 2in gas neck rubber hose to build mine. I put some tape over the end of it and it ran just fine, I just don't wanna leave tape over the end of my snorkel. I was thinking if I am getting too much air could I increase the fuel to even it out? I am already running the biggest jet I can find. I was thinking of drilling the main out with just a little larger drill bit that will fit now. This is my first snorkel job really the first quad upgrade job its been something else hoping this is my last obstacle on this build. Any opinions on that?

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

Since mudnats is my 30th birthday trip I have already got permission from the woman that if I tear it up the first day I can get a new one. I don't wanna after all the work I have put in her, but I looked at the 13 xmr oooooo weeee that thing is nice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mine ran fine w/ a 2" snorkel. Stock jets. You could put a reducer in the end of the pipe. That might restrict just enough.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a 1 1/"2 coming off the airbox up to the seat then a 2" pipe up a lil and mine runs perfect, stock jets


----------



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok I am gonna try to reduce it and see what happens thanks. I will be putting up picks in a couple days.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Heres how ive done mine http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18083


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

u ever figure this out?


----------



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh yeah I got it figured out. I drilled the main jet out with a drill bit. Found the one that fit it then went one size over. While I was pulling the carb apart some how I damaged the drain screw then I fixed that with a litte ingenuity ( weed fuel hose ). I went and picked up a AC 700 today got big plans for this one as well dont think I will get it done by mudnats but its coming anyway. Just incase I tear the popo up and can't find a part.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i hear ya .... some john deere parts are interchangeable with out 425's  just a heads up ....


----------

